# Trump train!!



## Driver1987 (Aug 8, 2016)

Other than the left wing liberal media I have yet to meet anyone voting for Hillary but she is ahead of Trump in the polls! I suppose all her supporters are just embarrassed to speak out on her behalf.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 8, 2016)

They're both fuking whack jobs.


----------



## IHI (Aug 8, 2016)

Media controls the sheep, media propoganda has been used for decades to sway opinion and win wars. The liberal ran media has already been outted requesting approval for articles and wording from the dNC when releasing stories proven by wiki leak email hacks. Cnn reported slipped on air the other day and said "we've done everything we can to help her with this election".

And here's a tip on polls, you can select whatever demographic you want to take your polls, so who do you think the libtard are going to ask take their polls to release on national news?

Trump is killing her in social media, youtube, reddit, conventions, townhall meetings...unbiased true reflection of who the people are paying attention too. 

Don't be a sheep and get suckered into believing liberal owned stories, they're doing everything in their power to tell us what we want and what we need...don't drink the Kool aid


----------



## stonetag (Aug 8, 2016)

It will be a sad for this country if either one are elected president.


----------



## Driver1987 (Aug 8, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> They're both fuking whack jobs.



He was not my first choice either but compared to the alternative he is worthy of my vote. She will set this country back further than we could ever imagine.


----------



## Driver1987 (Aug 8, 2016)

IHI said:


> Media controls the sheep, media propoganda has been used for decades to sway opinion and win wars. The liberal ran media has already been outted requesting approval for articles and wording from the dNC when releasing stories proven by wiki leak email hacks. Cnn reported slipped on air the other day and said "we've done everything we can to help her with this election".
> 
> And here's a tip on polls, you can select whatever demographic you want to take your polls, so who do you think the libtard are going to ask take their polls to release on national news?
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more brother!


----------



## IHI (Aug 8, 2016)

stonetag said:


> It will be a sad for this country if either one are elected president.



So youD Rather Another PC bought and paid for puppet/politician that hangs the same carrot in front of the same horse with false promises and then never delivers? It's made me sick and sad for decades how gullible Americans really are that they are so easily manipulated, quick to forget, and fall for the same scheme every election cycle.


----------



## nightster (Aug 8, 2016)

Check out Gary Johnson. ...


----------



## stonetag (Aug 8, 2016)

IHI said:


> So youD Rather Another PC bought and paid for puppet/politician that hangs the same carrot in front of the same horse with false promises and then never delivers? It's made me sick and sad for decades how gullible Americans really are that they are so easily manipulated, quick to forget, and fall for the same scheme every election cycle.


No, I would rather listen to people that have formed an opinion based on whatever fits their agenda. My conscience is eased by not voting either right or left.


----------



## IHI (Aug 8, 2016)

nightster said:


> Check out Gary Johnson. ...



Doing a write in is great, but in reality it's a wasted vote since they will garner a small percent of a tiny percent, the people need big exposure, everyday to thwart short term memory we all have. The lil guys just won't have it nor the budget. In principal if it makes a guy feel better about how he's voting, do what makes ya happy, but it's the same premise as sticking your finger in a hole on a dam that is on the verge of collapse...pointless.

I'm only 41, but since paying attention to politics, I can't remember any in decades that the candidates were what people truly wanted, it has always been about the less of 2 evils. 

All I know is stupid is what got a zero experience president into office 7 yrs ago, really stupid is what gave him a 2nd term, and to think people really think 4-8 more yrs of proven disaster policies and corrupt politics is what we need more of is crazy.

I'm all for saying, obviously this way hasn't been working, let's try a guy who's not a politicIan and see how that goes. America is a business, plain and simple, it needs to be lead by somebody who knows business and understands this PC non sense is what's brought our country to the brink of disaster and waiting to make the final plunge to the bottom.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2016)

IHI said:


> Doing a write in is great, but in reality it's a wasted vote since they will garner a small percent of a tiny percent, the people need big exposure, everyday to thwart short term memory we all have. The lil guys just won't have it nor the budget. In principal if it makes a guy feel better about how he's voting, do what makes ya happy, but it's the same premise as sticking your finger in a hole on a dam that is on the verge of collapse...pointless.
> 
> I'm only 41, but since paying attention to politics, *I can't remember any in decades that the candidates were what people truly wanted, it has always been about the less of 2 evils...*



And is there any wonder then why the informed voting populous is so disillusioned with the current system? The "Coke vs Pepsi" - or perhaps more to the point "Would you rather be bitten by fire ants or pour bleach in an open wound?" two party system just reflects the total lack of control the voters in this country have over who actually gets into the White House aside from the system sanctioned options presented.

I'm with Stone - the only way to win is not to play.


----------



## snake (Aug 8, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> They're both fuking whack jobs.



Pick your poison brother.

What is sad is the fact that we are not getting out of this hole we dug anytime soon. I personally think as a country, our best days are behind us. We had our brief run for 50 years and now it's over.


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 8, 2016)

snake said:


> Pick your poison brother.
> 
> What is sad is the fact that we are not getting out of this hole we dug anytime soon. I personally think as a country, our best days are behind us. We had our brief run for 50 years and now it's over.



I'm all in favor for the shooting to break out.  I have food (all be it MREs) for years and can filter my own water from the pond behind the house, which is naturally fed by a few streams, so we are good there.  I make my own ammunition for the weapons I shoot most, and have ensured to own at least 1 weapon capable of firing every caliber bullet should I need to scavenge.  I also have 4 complete sets of gear/armor (thanks to a shitty supply officer).  Now i'm just sitting here waiting for the fall :32 (1):


----------



## RISE (Aug 8, 2016)

Saying picking someone else rather than a right or left is a wasted vote drives me insane.  Everyone in this thread has had doubts about these candidates.  Look on social media, you think the people who hate these choices are the minority?  No, I guarantee they are the majority.  So how is it a wasted vote?  Bc the election is already rigged to a specific candidate?  Then Every vote is a waste bc none of them even matter.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 8, 2016)

No way in hell I would ever vote for Trump. I'm voting Gary Johnson. I love how everybody says, "I would vote Libertarian, but it's a wasted vote." Really? Voting for the candidate you think would be best for our country is a wasted vote? Maybe If every brain washed dipshit who thinks that, actually voted Libertarian, Johnson would have a good chance at winning.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 8, 2016)

Rise is right.There is no such thing as a wasted vote just wasted opportunity.

Our system was set up by our Founders to be slow moving and to require compromise on both sides. Which means no "side" will win them all. We have to participate though, it's worth fighting for.  Vote your conscious but do vote don't like the current crop then write in someone or go with Johnson.


----------



## snake (Aug 8, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> I'm all in favor for the shooting to break out.  I have food (all be it MREs) for years and can filter my own water from the pond behind the house, which is naturally fed by a few streams, so we are good there.  I make my own ammunition for the weapons I shoot most, and have ensured to own at least 1 weapon capable of firing every caliber bullet should I need to scavenge.  I also have 4 complete sets of gear/armor (thanks to a shitty supply officer).  Now i'm just sitting here waiting for the fall :32 (1):



I'll be right over when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## justaddwater (Aug 8, 2016)

Make America great again


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 8, 2016)

I think if Trump can do half the things he claims he can then this country will be much better off than what we have been for the last 8 years.   We need a president with a sack and a backbone who isn't afraid of conforming to the political norm.  I'm voting for him and I have no problem admitting it.


----------



## snake (Aug 8, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Rise is right.There is no such thing as a wasted vote just wasted opportunity.



Here here!

My old man told me when I was able to vote, "Make sure you vote. It's your legal right to bitch. If your guy doesn't get in, you can bitch. If your guy gets in and screws up, you can bitch. If you don't vote, shut the hell up and eat what they put on your plate."

I have passed that wisdom down to my oldest. For the record, I have voted in every General election and most Primaries; I like to bitch!


----------



## juuced (Aug 8, 2016)

i hate political talk. it makes me sick and really pisses me off !   so ill just keep my mouth shut on this one ...


----------



## Joliver (Aug 8, 2016)

Voting for the president is a good idea, but a president can't change the country in four years.

Voting for congress is a better idea. Congress had a 11% approval rate and 96% re-election rate last mid-term. These cock suckers perpetually **** up the country for power and special interest, and STILL GET TO KEEP THEIR JOBS!!! Do you know who your congressmen are? Do you know what district you're in? If not, you are part of the problem.


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 8, 2016)

juuced said:


> i hate political talk. it makes me sick and really pisses me off !   so ill just keep my mouth shut on this one ...



And i'm just a fan of your avatar...


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2016)

snake said:


> Here here!
> 
> My old man told me when I was able to vote, "Make sure you vote. It's your legal right to bitch. If your guy doesn't get in, you can bitch. If your guy gets in and screws up, you can bitch. If you don't vote, shut the hell up and eat what they put on your plate."
> 
> I have passed that wisdom down to my oldest. For the record, I have voted in every General election and most Primaries; I like to bitch!



You have voted in every election since Washington.


----------



## IHI (Aug 8, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Voting for the president is a good idea, but a president can't change the country in four years.
> 
> Voting for congress is a better idea. Congress had a 11% approval rate and 96% re-election rate last mid-term. These cock suckers perpetually **** up the country for power and special interest, and STILL GET TO KEEP THEIR JOBS!!! Do you know who your congressmen are? Do you know what district you're in? If not, you are part of the problem.



EXACTLY, there are 535 people that hold this once great country hostage and are directly responsible for screwing us daily...and yet, the sheepole are too dumb to put in effort to check out candidates that run the 2/4yr term elections and take out the trash, the ones doing as they're told for perks from special interest groups promising payouts. Is'nt it amazing, all these azzholes get elected and comes from jobs making no more than any of us on this forum, and they end up multi millionaires...even though their government salary is peanuts? And yet, idiots go to the voting booth, and vote all 1 party, or check the box of the current position holder.

Presidents are puppets, the face man of the country. Yes they have power to do what they want to an extent with that "executive order" or people falling in line to make what the president wants happen, but it's the 535 people in the house, senate, congress that have run off businesses with over regulation, over taxation, making damn near day to day life you live a punishable crime should they ever need a reason to lock you up. blah blah...we know the game, but until lazy americans wake up and make the change from the bottom up, itll be the same story year after year.

Every dynasty fails due to greed and hunger for power, we are witnessing America fail due to greed/hunger for power in office. We were the peasants that could've helped prevent it, but got our voice trampled by the victims unit that the government dolls out their monthly free cheese too...they don't want to lose their free ride either, so they'll toe the line and do as they're told as well. Bring in illegals, bring in immigrants, give them all sorts of perks, guess who's side they'll be on??


----------



## RISE (Aug 8, 2016)

I wish America would crash, for just about a year or two, and then pick back up where we left off.  That way we weed out all the weak and wannabe tough guys as well as these politicians who only survive off their greed and donations.  I think that would get America back on track.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 8, 2016)

Our founding fathers are rolling over in there graves, we have become precisely what the Constitution was written to prevent. It's sad really.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2016)

RISE said:


> I wish America would crash, for just about a year or two, and then pick back up where we left off.  That way we weed out all the weak and wannabe tough guys as well as these politicians who only survive off their greed and donations.  I think that would get America back on track.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 8, 2016)

IHI said:


> EXACTLY, there are 535 people that hold this once great country hostage and are directly responsible for screwing us daily...and yet, the sheepole are too dumb to put in effort to check out candidates that run the 2/4yr term elections and take out the trash, the ones doing as they're told for perks from special interest groups promising payouts. Is'nt it amazing, all these azzholes get elected and comes from jobs making no more than any of us on this forum, and they end up multi millionaires...even though their government salary is peanuts? And yet, idiots go to the voting booth, and vote all 1 party, or check the box of the current position holder.
> 
> Presidents are puppets, the face man of the country. Yes they have power to do what they want to an extent with that "executive order" or people falling in line to make what the president wants happen, but it's the 535 people in the house, senate, congress that have run off businesses with over regulation, over taxation, making damn near day to day life you live a punishable crime should they ever need a reason to lock you up. blah blah...we know the game, but until lazy americans wake up and make the change from the bottom up, itll be the same story year after year.
> 
> Every dynasty fails due to greed and hunger for power, we are witnessing America fail due to greed/hunger for power in office. We were the peasants that could've helped prevent it, but got our voice trampled by the victims unit that the government dolls out their monthly free cheese too...they don't want to lose their free ride either, so they'll toe the line and do as they're told as well. Bring in illegals, bring in immigrants, give them all sorts of perks, guess who's side they'll be on??



I admire your passion and would like to share some good news with you.  Dont worry Bro it wont hurt and I actually get paid for this.  However, this one is on me.

Since 2009 nearly 63% of all the Congress and Senate have been booted out.  Never in this Country's history has we had that kind of turn over in Washington.  Why? Partly over the way Health Care and the Stimulis package was passed. The other main reason is because of what you and Jol are saying.  People are waking up and realizing that these failed private sector lawyers have no idea how to run a business much less the economy.  So they are watching them and voting them out in many cases.  

As a result of the "new guys" 
*Deficit spending has been slashed by 602 billion dollars in the last 2 years.
*The IRS budget was cut 346 million dollars below what they got the previous year and 1.7 billion below what Obama wanted for them. (can you say new auditiors?)
*The 500K annual eqpt tax deduction was made permanent, child tax credits were increased to 1000 per child
*The EPA has to get approval from Congress before any new regulations are made.

I would like to clarify/remind everyone of a couple of things that often get misrepresented/misunderstood from time to time.  Its the kind of thing the media on both sides dont want us to know and understand this: I am in no way trying to minimize the any of the 3 branches of governments role in this fuk fest.  But the truth is "we the people" have some responsibility to bear in this as well.

Congress can no longer accept gifts or trips from lobbyists.  Does it still happen? Sure.  Ask Jessie Jackson Jr he was the first to break this law and He, his wife and the lady whose name they put the money in went to federal prison.   In a town with 30K lobiests and special interests groups I can assure you they did not want this to pass.  That law passed because people demanded it.

"Congressmen/Senators are broke when they take office and leave millionaires"  Going rate for a Senator is 170K per year (too much I know) but with modest savings and investments in 15 years can make them a millionaire.  Its simple math.  Not ALL of them are crooks.

Did you know that in 2014, 805 people just like you and I stopped the EPA from granting themselves the ability to accuse you of a violation,  without proof, levy a fine and if not paid the ability to take it from your bank account WITH OUT a court order.  How did they stop it?  With a simple email.

They make boats to come to America not to leave it.  Hang in there folks there will always be a lot to do but your voice is the first weapon our Founding Fathers wanted these battles to be fought with.


----------



## Dex (Aug 8, 2016)

^Yep, we could use a purge. However, in that movie, the woman was a senator running for president. Sound familiar?


----------



## IHI (Aug 8, 2016)

What's great is having a party wanting to make everything pc, call anybody against their view a ....phobe or ....ist. 
Or having a person running for the highest office in the land habitually breaking laws and then pissing all over them in front of Americans eyes

Be caught basically redheaded in lies, that made the news for what, a day, then a shooting occur and nothing heard of it since. Spend 45 seconds talking about hillary legal trouble and then the next 10 minutes on what trump said that wasn't candy coated, pc, but factual and then be lead to believe your a fool for agreeing with him.

Microsoft owning the licence to the electronic voting machines and also being a big DNC donor..hmm, what could go wrong there...oh, votes being cast for the other guy vs what you want as was the case earlier this year in Florida

Or past elections with more votes coming out of a district than are habitats for certain person

Edited photographs to make a person's rally seem larger than it was.





Worst part is its all out there to see, but not on network news channels, many have to be known or searched for.

It's a rigged system, so even our best intentions can and are easily trampled to suite an agenda. The whole clinton, comey, lynch and then more questioning is proof of that.

We need a leader with a spine, and balls vs another self indulged self righteous pos that has already had many men killed due to irresponsibility or alpha complex. She just got a sciencetits killed in Iran yesterday with her private server that contained info on agents in the feild...but what difference does that make now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2016)

If you vote Hillary I hope you die a painful death


----------



## RISE (Aug 9, 2016)

H, I understand your hatred for the far left, but do you really think the far right is any better?  Just bc trump is the exact opposite of what you hate does not make him fit to run a country.  

If people keep looking at politics like it's a black and white matter nothing will get fixed.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2016)

If people keep thinking that elections , democrats ,republicans ,left,right make any difference to the agenda these ****s have nothing will change..both sides play for the same devil worshiping bosses


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes trump plays for the same team as Hillary if he didn't he would never be up there.I just can't stand that disgusting bitch the most


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 9, 2016)

Driver1987 said:


> He was not my first choice either but compared to the alternative he is worthy of my vote. She will set this country back further than we could ever imagine.



So true, this has been my experience exactly. She would do some damage to the U.S., no doubt.


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 9, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Voting for the president is a good idea, but a president can't change the country in four years.
> 
> Voting for congress is a better idea. Congress had a 11% approval rate and 96% re-election rate last mid-term. These cock suckers perpetually **** up the country for power and special interest, and STILL GET TO KEEP THEIR JOBS!!! Do you know who your congressmen are? Do you know what district you're in? If not, you are part of the problem.



This is true. Congress is made up some horrible ****ers. And yet they get reelected


----------



## nightster (Aug 9, 2016)

IHI said:


> Doing a write in is great, but in reality it's a wasted vote since they will garner a small percent of a tiny percent, the people need big exposure, everyday to thwart short term memory we all have. The lil guys just won't have it nor the budget. In principal if it makes a guy feel better about how he's voting, do what makes ya happy, but it's the same premise as sticking your finger in a hole on a dam that is on the verge of collapse...pointless.
> 
> I'm only 41, but since paying attention to politics, I can't remember any in decades that the candidates were what people truly wanted, it has always been about the less of 2 evils.
> 
> ...



I believe he is on all the ballots as an option.


----------



## anewguy (Aug 9, 2016)

It's one extreme to the other this round.  I am extremely disappointed in the options.  I'm glad that everyone here complaining voted in the primaries.  That would be pretty silly if you didn't and still complain like this.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2016)

there is a reason why its one extreme to the other..Its to divide the people and conquer them..


----------



## snake (Aug 10, 2016)

DF said:


> You have voted in every election since Washington.



I freakin' knew someone was going to go there!


----------



## IHI (Aug 10, 2016)

snake said:


> I freakin' knew someone was going to go there!



I'm sure if your a registered Democrat that name calling/age association aka old-a-phobia has some sort of lawsuit you could file and easily win due to bigotry or some sort of hate crime and personal decimation of character.


----------



## Grinch (Aug 10, 2016)

The whole presidential candidacy and campaigning has turned into a reality show. Its a big joke. As others have stated already, media controls the information and the media is literally everywhere you go unless you're way off grid. I consider both of them a domestic enemy.

I'd **** start that sorry old bitches gag reflex


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 19, 2016)

stonetag said:


> No, I would rather listen to people that have formed an opinion based on whatever fits their agenda. My conscience is eased by not voting either right or left.



Which do you believe is the lesser of two Evils Stone?


----------



## snake (Aug 19, 2016)

Bill, I know you like the big girls but you really out did yourself this time!


----------



## snake (Aug 19, 2016)

I hate to say it gang but you better get use to seeing Hilary around, at least for the next 5 years.

The democrats run a fear campaign and Trump plays right into that. Hell they won elections on the myth of a 'Big Bad Wolf", now they have a face to go along with the myth. People have been told how the Republicans are going to take away your government subsidies and now they can point to the man that's going to do it. Truth be know, Trump will not take away their handouts but rather create an economy in which they no longer need to rely on the government via more jobs for the unemployed and better paying jobs for those already employed.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 19, 2016)

snake said:


> I hate to say it gang but you better get use to seeing Hilary around, at least for the next 5 years.
> 
> The democrats run a fear campaign and Trump plays right into that. Hell they won elections on the myth of a 'Big Bad Wolf", now they have a face to go along with the myth. People have been told how the Republicans are going to take away your government subsidies and now they can point to the man that's going to do it. Truth be know, Trump will not take away their handouts but rather create an economy in which they no longer need to rely on the government via more jobs for the unemployed and better paying jobs for those already employed.


Unfortunately in this country it doesn't matter how many jobs are available, a lot of people are unemployed because they choose to be unemployed, it's a sad fact.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 19, 2016)

snake said:


> I hate to say it gang but you better get use to seeing Hilary around, at least for the next 5 years.
> 
> The democrats run a fear campaign and Trump plays right into that. Hell they won elections on the myth of a 'Big Bad Wolf", now they have a face to go along with the myth. People have been told how the Republicans are going to take away your government subsidies and now they can point to the man that's going to do it. Truth be know, Trump will not take away their handouts but rather create an economy in which they no longer need to rely on the government via more jobs for the unemployed and better paying jobs for those already employed.



I beg to differ. Trump isn't fit to run a McDonald's bathroom let alone a country and/or economy. The one thing he is good at is marketing himself but he oftentimes does that through lies much like the rest of the politicians unfortunately. Then there's the fact that there have been some substantial rape allegations against him, one coming only a few months ago who also has a pretty credible corroborating witness. Not to say Hillary is a good candidate bc she's far from that as well.


----------



## IHI (Aug 19, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Unfortunately in this country it doesn't matter how many jobs are available, a lot of people are unemployed because they choose to be unemployed, it's a sad fact.



All established back in the 60's under Johnson when they decided to begin rewarding non workers and making their voter base feel special by handing them their cheese as they see fit...keep them toeing the line and kept in check to be assured of their free ride. Why do you think liberals are trying to keep the flood gates wide open for illegals and immigrants, they give them tax breaks, living expense assistant...and come voting time, "look what we've done for you". It's also why the liberal owned news media's have been feeding propoganda to the sheep for decades to move and sway opinion and thoughts how they deem fit, and keep the sheep filing in line as they're lead to do.

Sad part, it's been working beautifully, they keep falling for the same ole carrot in front of the horse trick every election cycle.


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 19, 2016)

Unfortunately our world is ****ed for all the reasons you guys have been stating (controlled media, false two party system). The problem is too many people are asleep and unwilling and unable to act.  I could talk about this forever but it makes me angry and I am trying to keep my bp down.  For anyone interested there is a documentary, search the wake up call on YouTube.  It'll explain a lot and how this has been going on for a very long time


----------



## anewguy (Aug 19, 2016)

snake said:


> I hate to say it gang but you better get use to seeing Hilary around, at least for the next 5 years.
> 
> The democrats run a fear campaign and Trump plays right into that. Hell they won elections on the myth of a 'Big Bad Wolf", now they have a face to go along with the myth. People have been told how the Republicans are going to take away your government subsidies and now they can point to the man that's going to do it. Truth be know, Trump will not take away their handouts but rather create an economy in which they no longer need to rely on the government via more jobs for the unemployed and better paying jobs for those already employed.



I am not a big fan of debating republicans/democrats because it usually turns into a shitshow of both sides saying ridiculous things.  But I got to comment on this Snake.  The Democrats run a fear campaign?  Come on man, there ain't any democrats talking about how Mexican immigrants are raping and killing Americans. Or that Obama literally invented ISIS. I mean the only reason I am commenting here is because after looking back at the past 12 years, it seems like every single Republican candidate that went anywhere ran a campaign almost exclusive of instilling fear of terrorism.  Fear of taking our guns.  Fear of people that aren't born here in general.  But the Democrat candidates suck too, don't get me wrong.  I just think their beliefs and principals that they run on are more like promises that can't be realistically achieved as opposed to fear.


----------



## IHI (Aug 19, 2016)

Or as many call it, "acknowledging reality". Hard to stop a problem when your always looking the other way or trying to candy coat real issues.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 20, 2016)

One thing I've learned over the years is to never talk politics with friends, family or business. So I won't get into this because one side will never convince the other side and get  them to think differently no matter what is said. 
But I would like to say that it amazes be beyond belief the amount of people in this country that are more concerned with what someone "SAYS" rather than what someone "DOES" 
words may hurt some feelings but certain actions have literally cost lives and have created  devastating conditions around the world for millions.


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I beg to differ. Trump isn't fit to run a McDonald's bathroom let alone a country and/or economy. The one thing he is good at is marketing himself but he oftentimes does that through lies much like the rest of the politicians unfortunately. Then there's the fact that there have been some substantial rape allegations against him, one coming only a few months ago who also has a pretty credible corroborating witness. Not to say Hillary is a good candidate bc she's far from that as well.



I'm so use to you differing with me Doc, you no longer have to beg. (Though I do enjoy it )

Innocent until proven guilty or at least until you can get someone to clean up your little e-mail mess.


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2016)

anewguy said:


> I am not a big fan of debating republicans/democrats because it usually turns into a shitshow of both sides saying ridiculous things.  But I got to comment on this Snake.  The Democrats run a fear campaign?  Come on man, there ain't any democrats talking about how Mexican immigrants are raping and killing Americans. Or that Obama literally invented ISIS. I mean the only reason I am commenting here is because after looking back at the past 12 years, it seems like every single Republican candidate that went anywhere ran a campaign almost exclusive of instilling fear of terrorism.  Fear of taking our guns.  Fear of people that aren't born here in general.  But the Democrat candidates suck too, don't get me wrong.  I just think their beliefs and principals that they run on are more like promises that can't be realistically achieved as opposed to fear.



Having a government subsidies free ride is not protected under the constitution. I will not apologize for showing concern when they want to go that far.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

snake said:


> I hate to say it gang but you better get use to seeing Hilary around, at least for the next 5 years.
> 
> The democrats run a fear campaign and Trump plays right into that. Hell they won elections on the myth of a 'Big Bad Wolf", now they have a face to go along with the myth. People have been told how the Republicans are going to take away your government subsidies and now they can point to the man that's going to do it. Truth be know, Trump will not take away their handouts but rather create an economy in which they no longer need to rely on the government via more jobs for the unemployed and better paying jobs for those already employed.



ill never get used to it or except it..My whole soul rejects her..She is a luciferian and will start ww3 as soon as she gets in office..U guys like your guns? she will take them all causing a civil war here in the usa..If u care about your childrens future pray that luciferian witch never gets elected..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 21, 2016)

snake said:


> I'm so use to you differing with me Doc, you no longer have to beg. (Though I do enjoy it )
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty or at least until you can get someone to clean up your little e-mail mess.



Well that's good bc Noble let me borrow his ball gag for the weekend so I can make whimpering noises too


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 21, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Well that's good bc Noble let me borrow his ball gag for the weekend so I can make whimpering noises too



The anal or oral gag.  Hes a tricky one.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> The anal or oral gag.  Hes a tricky one.



sorry to say hes just got one that he uses for anal and oral..he never wash it either


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2016)

damn saffers


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 21, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> sorry to say hes just got one that he uses for anal and oral..he never wash it either



Figures ....cheap bastard


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 21, 2016)

Rand Paul would have been a better choice for the GOP imo.  

Also LOL


----------



## stonetag (Aug 21, 2016)

JAXNY said:


> Which do you believe is the lesser of two Evils Stone?



Tough one Jax, I like the left in there belief of keeping wild lands, wild, keeping corperate out of the forest basically. I like the right with gun "control", or lack thereof, and some other hard nose approach's to tough issues. So really my man, for lack of a better answer, I don't fuking know!


----------



## IHI (Aug 21, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Tough one Jax, I like the left in there belief of keeping wild lands, wild, keeping corperate out of the forest basically. I like the right with gun "control", or lack thereof, and some other hard nose approach's to tough issues. So really my man, for lack of a better answer, I don't fuking know!



That's why times have gotten so jacked up. The 2 party system was good for designed checks and balances, a "decent" middle ground. Anymore as we've all been seeing it's gone to extreme right and extreme left only. 1 side or the other will pout and just put on a show if they don't get their way and that's as far as it goes.

I'm with you, I lean more right with the take care of yourself mentality and absolutely am disgusted by this "your a victim, we're a victim, wouldn't you like to be a victim too" leftist guiding light. "You don't know what's best for you or how to take care of yourself, so let us do it for you".  Look at recent youth generations, liberal media, endocterined schools/university brainwashing our kids...it's no wonder they're all us less and lazy...and yet they've seemed to gain the market share, so liberal mind control has obviously been working as planned for some time now, as those of us who do the work to have our incomes penalized to support these slugs is losing ground.

I think this is a year people who sweat and bleed for a living have finally had enough of victims and are saying, the same old political salespitch has been just that and it's time to begin a major overhaul. I like trump because he's a smart enough business man to know, you hire people far more talented and skilled than you to make sure the name/brand/entity your are in control of runs as smoothly as possible. Liberals always want to be the smartest fool in the room and surround themselves with people even dumber then they are to hold onto that "I'm the smartest person in the room" title...which is why liberal run cities all have a consistant track record of being complete failures with all the things they try and push on everybody else in the country.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 22, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> The anal or oral gag.  Hes a tricky one.



I think he uses the same gag for both.... Lol


----------



## bigmike0321 (Aug 27, 2016)

If Hillary is elected and the cubs win the world series, both in the same year. it's time to start on the bucket list.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 27, 2016)

bigmike0321 said:


> If Hillary is elected and the cubs win the world series, both in the same year. it's time to start on the bucket list.



no hillary


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 27, 2016)

You'd have to be really deranged to vote for Hillary. Trump ain't much better, but you really have some issues if you vote for her...


----------



## anewguy (Aug 29, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You'd have to be really deranged to vote for Hillary. Trump ain't much better, but you really have some issues if you vote for her...



Third party anyone?


----------



## IHI (Aug 30, 2016)

anewguy said:


> Third party anyone?



3rd party would be great as another option,  but as of now they're too late to the party as far as depth of how they stand on many issues. Plus when you have 2 super powers on both sides of you, you'd have to have a rock solid background from kindergarten to date because both sides will bend, extort any and everything you've ever done or said to make you look like a new generation hitler.

He'll look how both sides have been attacking trump. Like many have said, when you have the entire government fighting with everything they got, lieing, cheating, editing tweets, videos, interviews....that's who I want because government as usual is so scared they're jumping the shark..


----------

